# Feej's "Just for Funsies" Thread :D



## Fiji-Fujii (Aug 5, 2015)

Hey, everyone! ( ﾟ▽ﾟ)/

Opening this thread mainly to share my "just for funsies" pictures, I'll post anything related to the category in here.（‐＾▽＾‐）

I'm a big fan of sweet cocktails, so here's my second attempt at one called "Sexy Monica"! Loved the colours, whenever I look at it I already feel refreshed, unfortunately I didn't realize at the time that the bottles in the back are sort of distracting from it, haha!






Here's one of my cat Suki, showing off her usual goofiness on my warm winter coat:





Here's one of one of my brothers from last Christmas. We don't have a hand mixer at home, so my brother decided to make a DIY:





xoxo


----------



## JacaRanda (Aug 5, 2015)

I love the one with Suki


----------



## Fiji-Fujii (Aug 5, 2015)

JacaRanda said:


> I love the one with Suki


Haha, thank you!  I love my little goofball too~


----------



## Braineack (Aug 5, 2015)

KITTIE!


----------



## Derrel (Aug 5, 2015)

Here's a courtroom sketch artist's rendering of Judge Runnah sentencing a street-shooting scofflaw to 90 days shooting Canon...


----------



## Fiji-Fujii (Aug 5, 2015)

@Braineack: She's my lovely baby! (｡♥‿♥｡)

@Derrel: Haha, I'm not sure I'm getting the context here. xD


----------



## Fiji-Fujii (Aug 7, 2015)

Here's another one I just remembered and wanted to share here, this was supposed to be serious but because the Super Mario blanket is so very distracting, I can't really post it in any of the "serious photography" threads... I think. 

This is my best friend. She loves my Super Mario blanket, obviously, that's why she insisted on having it included in this portrait. 

I titled it: *For the Love of Mario*

Enjoy! (_Camera + lens used:_ Sony SLT-A58 + DT 3.5-5.6/18-55 SAM II, 0.25m/0.82ft, ⌀55, as usual. We shot that in my room, with natural lights from the windows behind me/the cam. I wish I had a couple of semi-professional and mostly affordable studio lights to help me out but eh, need to save up first.)


----------



## Fiji-Fujii (Sep 19, 2015)

It's been a while since I've last posted something here, whoops. Haven't really had much time to do a lot of photography practices lately, as sad as it is, but I have been all by myself and bored at home from Wednesday until Friday, and here's one self-portrait/new ID pic that I shot which I think turned out pretty okay. Makes me look older than in most of the pics I take of myself, haha!





I got me Photoshop Lightroom 5.4 recently but I cannot, for the life of me, understand how that program is supposed to work. Instead, I discovered that my Adobe Photoshop CS6, which is the program I use for both my digital art and editing photography, actually has an add-on including similar filters like the ones I saw in Lightroom. I've had a lot of fun playing with those filters and figuring out what they do, resulting in how this pic eventually turned out. 

I can't really decide whether to see this as a serious shot or one just for funsies, which is why I ended up posting it here.

Hope everyone has been doing well! I really hope I can soon get some better shots of animals done that I can share. I've been planning to visit the Aqua Terra Zoo in our capital again soon, this time without anyone distracting me, so I can take lots of (hopefully) awesome photos of the animals we got there.


----------



## Fiji-Fujii (Jan 12, 2016)

Been a while since I've last logged on here. Or had the chance to do some more practice on photography, for that matter. Sadfaes. My cam collected a bit of dust in the meantime...

Anyways, my best friend asked me on Sunday last week to take her pictures for her letter of application, and wanted me to do some additional fun shots for a new profile pic on FB as well. This is my personal favourite of the bunch that I did. Edited in Adobe PS CS6, with that set of "new" filters I got. (Nik Software - Color Efex Pro 3.0 Complete) The grainyness really bothers me a lot but it's my own fault for not properly researching how to get rid of it. In this case, I guess, I was able to use it to sort of give the pic an extra grainy touch. Has its own charm, if you ask me.

The unwatermarked version was A LOT more saturated but if I've learned anything from you guys here, then that too much saturation is just... well, too much.

Hope everyone's been well. Can't say the same for me but I'll live.


----------



## tirediron (Jan 12, 2016)

Welcome back; I quite like the concept of the last one here.  I think the lighting might benefit from a little refinement, but the overall idea is very good.


----------



## Fiji-Fujii (Jan 12, 2016)

tirediron said:


> Welcome back; I quite like the concept of the last one here.  I think the lighting might benefit from a little refinement, but the overall idea is very good.


Thank you, on both accounts!  All I had to work with in terms of lights was a faint bulb above the door. This was made inside a small bunker serving as a wine cellar in the house. I still don't have any external lights at this point because I'm unsure which ones to invest into, so there was little to work with. I am pretty satisfied with how this came out, still. I didn't expect any of the shots to be good enough to be shared here.


----------

